# Organization Rant



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Well this morning I decided to finally set-up a cut some lock-miter joints on my router table. Eventually, I plan to use the joint on a small box, but today I just wanted to make a successful joint! [reasonable goal, no?]

So I move the router table out from the corner, raise the casters to position the table securely. [step one accomplished]

Then I run my finger across the table, and then a piece of wood. Sure enough the router plate needs to be adjusted. Go to get the Allen wrench.

Aaaaaaaa (buzzer sound) - where the heck are they! A while back, in a similar situation I went to HD and bought two nice sets (English and Metric) of allen wrenches. Now I can not find those or the myriad other ones I own. Obviously I gathered them ALL together and stored them safely!

In looking I rediscovered:

20+ slotted screwdrivers
20+ Phillips head drivers
Five!!! Stud sensors
9 hammers
5 small (< 14") levels)
Wrenches (open end, didn't even count them)
So many type and size of pliers, diagonal cutters etc.

Well you get the idea!

RESOLVED: I will NOT go buy more Allen wrenches!

Am I alone in this constant time WASTE of looking for tools, supplies etc? Of accumulating multiples of things I don't need multiples of?

HELP!!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes Steve, you're alone!
Lol!!! 
The corollary to the _missing_ tools is the tools you can't get _at_ because of all the crap you stacked in front /on top of them.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope, you're not alone. A few years back I got frustrated not being able to find things -- particularly since lots of them were in the pile of whatever on my workbench. So I undertook a major organizing and cleaning campaign. I built 8 foot wide floor to ceiling shelving along one wall and built cabinets over my workbench and added drawers under it. I finally had a proper storage space for everything. Problem solved? Nope, the other day I was looking for some plumbing tools and could not for the life of me remember where in my newly organized world they were. Maybe it's an age problem. They say the first two things to go are your memory ... and ... uh, something else ... I can't remember. :sarcastic:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Know the feeling , I never said it will only take minute to fix that anymore!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a place for just about everything. The problem is that it doesn't always go back there after I've been using it. Sometimes the problem is my wife putting it away because I didn't. One of these days I'll have to take the time to train her properly.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have a place for just about everything. The problem is that it doesn't always go back there after I've been using it. Sometimes the problem is my wife putting it away because I didn't. One of these days I'll have to take the time to train her properly.


To solve THAT problem, there is a shelf by the door. When I leave something in the house she puts it on the shelf, and I store it away. So no one to blame but myself!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wifey's recently started leaving doors and drawers open. no rhyme or reason. It's making me crazy! ...oh wait *light goes on*


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*organnised chaos*

Hi Steve you are definitely not alone my wife loves packing things away and going out leaving me to hunt for my tools I have now collected so many tools that she wants to open a hardware store and sell half of them. regards carl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am lucky. There is no way that Maree would enter my shed......LOL.

I am in the same situation as Steve. If i can't find something and the job needs to be done NOW, I may go and buy another tool.

Still working on my shelf unit.......VBG.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Starting disassembly of the shop tomorrow. Now the BIG question, when I find the darn Allen wrench sets, will stop, or continue reorg?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I've got the same thing going on Steve. I think the next time I get organized will be the first :laugh: I keep threating to put all my tools out in the driveway and anything I have less than three of I probably don't use much anyway and don't need. :blink:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

jschaben said:


> anything I have less than three of I probably don't use much anyway and don't need. :blink:


love it John!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Lost and Found*



Big Steve said:


> Starting disassembly of the shop tomorrow. Now the BIG question, when I find the darn Allen wrench sets, will stop, or continue reorg?


The BIG question, Steve, is what _do_ you do with the Allen keys when you _ do_ find them? 

I have one of those ubiquitous red toolboxes; _all_ of my wrenches, not including socket set, go in there. The one thing I'm anal about.
I may not know where I _left_ the toolbox but I _do_ know that when I find it my Allen keys will be in there.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

2 quick thoughts, firstly I have dealt with this many times and I have started keeping any adjustment tools right on the tool itself or in a drawer that is specific to the tool-tape, magnets, drill a hole. Second thought is to put away tools before I start the next job.

Being organized is a good skill to practice.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Steve I have 3 roll around boxes 2 double stacked and one triple stacked, 24 foot of pegboard with all the screw driver, wrench, t-handle allen, hammers, plus a myriad of other tools on hooks and holders. The only tool we have a problem finding is always *THE ONE WE NEED!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## maggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have more than 10 of some allen key sizes and still get caught out finding one. I can remember where they were stored 4 workshops ago but not the current one. I reckon it takes me about 5 years to remember where everything is, then we move again!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

My wife and kids would borrow tools and never put them back. They would put them wherever they used them. A project or job would take 2 hours- five minutes to do it and the other 115 minutes to find the tool(s). I have an old school locker, about 12X12, for a lot of stuff. Shelving units for the bigger and most used things. I scored a cabinet from my neighbor, who is reorganizing his garage (built lots of shelves). I'm going to clean it up and put wrenches, screwdrivers, etc. in it. Get tired of getting the tool boxes off the workbench shelf and rummaging through them. I find the little "baskets" you get at the chain stores are good for tools, etc. Good luck on getting your waterfowl aligned in a linear configuration.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is the solution that I have been using: I rout a small V groove and drill a through hole in the end of the slot in my storage tray on the table. This keeps the hex wrench right where I need it. I store my safety starting pin in a hole and include one or more dowels to keep the collets in place.


----------



## hrbmd22 (May 13, 2013)

Big Steve said:


> Well this morning I decided to finally set-up a cut some lock-miter joints on my router table. Eventually, I plan to use the joint on a small box, but today I just wanted to make a successful joint! [reasonable goal, no?]
> 
> So I move the router table out from the corner, raise the casters to position the table securely. [step one accomplished]
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

No, I don't believe that you are alone in this matter at all! I'll bet that many of us have had similar situations. But, here's how I solved mine: 

Go to your local home projects store and buy a few flat disc magnets. I like the neodynium ones with a hole in the center that makes it easier to secure. 

Choose a spot on or near your router table to mount the magnet. I mounted mine on the back of the fence. Using a Forstner bit, drill a shallow hole where you want to mount the magnet, just deep enough to fit it in so it is flush with the surface. Screw or glue it in place. Viola! A perfect holder for your "wandering" Allen wrench! (Or anything else that's metallic, such as a ruler).

Howard in Elvis' World


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had this problem, but think I now have it solved. I went through all my hand tools and inventoried each one. I then made a inventory sheet on excel using my computer. I typed the name of the tool, condition of the tool and where it was located. Also, I recorded the date. Now this list hangs in my shop. I have made a habit of updating once a month. This way as I buy new items, or replace old, I have a record. Yes it takes a little time the first time, but after that it is a piece of cake. If my list gets torn, spilled on other catastrophe, I just reprint it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

In my shop there's a 1 lb coffee can full of allen wrenches. Including three (???) of the folding sets. I spend a lot of time searching for the right one, though. 
Cabinets and drawers were the answer to tool organization...I thought. Now I can't remember which drawer or behind which door the tool I need resides. Two drawers are full of books and plans. I know that. Yet, I still open them every time I'm searching for THAT tool.
So far, I haven't lost the Drill press or the table saw.


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, Steve. Guarantee you'll keep going because you won't be able to find the thing-a-mee you need to get that drawer back in.
I have a drawer full of mismatched Allen wrenches in the house and two (2) complete sets in my shop toolbox. Now if I could remember to put the damn things back in their holders, life would be simple.
Re: Wife, got one of those, she just plies tools at the garage door. "Please do something with that pile, will you?" We all have our crosses to bear.
Oh yes, and the something you forgot.......OOPS missed that train of thought too.
Good luck, David


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

My Dad (rest his soul) couldn't keep-up with things. He often had a general idea where he last used a tool - but by the time he needed it, it would have been covered-up. His system was PILE IT, DON'T FILE IT. I think seeing how he managed things and so often lost things is why my brother and I keep-up with things so well. My system is simple: A PLACE FOR EVERYTHING & EVERYTHING IN ITS PLACE.
I am a stickler for keeping things highly organized, it is a strict rule in my shop - so that everyone replaces tools in their correct places. One of the best organizational tools I have is a label maker. We go through thousands of pieces of hardware such as fasteners and springs and everything is properly stored and labeled. We have a large number of plastic cases and some are purchased as organizers, while others are simply recycled containers - such as empty plastic coffee cans. My wife and I both use quite a few prescription medications and those empty prescription bottles (with non-safetycaps) are great for storage. Labels remove easily with WD40.
I also frequently add transparent plastic boxes. I get the ones that are "nesting". Also, and in an effort to keep things organized, I have a special way that I build my shelving. We also have several rolling carts - some are dedicated to specific applications and have unique tools and extra parts that reside on those carts. When these carts are not required for an active project - they get rolled into a storage area. I also have most stationary tools on wheels. The wheels can be easily disengaged for safety and accuracy. Rather than pegboard, my walls are simply sheathed with (sturdy) plywood (T111) and I install hanger bolts as necessary to hang tools appropriate for that location's typical tasks. I then utilize BRASS KNURLED NUTS to keep hung tools and templates on their respective hangers. There are two good-sized two-story roll-around tool boxes. The drawers are labeled. There are drawers with labels such as: Screwdrivers, Straight pliers, Specialty pliers, Pins and punches, Pneumatic tools, 1/4" drive sockets, 3/8" drive sockets, 1/2" drive sockets, wire rope & connectors, measuring tools, etc.
MOST power tools are in their original plastic storage boxes and these are categorized most often with other tools by the same manufacturer.
I hope this helps!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

steve, you are not alone at all! that has always been a big problem for me too. for the longest time, much of the time i spend on a project is looking for that thing i need to do something for it.

being a big believer in "a place for everything and everything in its place", i expect myself to have an organized shop. sadly, i don't.

for me, it has been mostly indecision about how and where things should be stored, and then actually implementing it.

slowly, after 2 years and 4 different schemes, i have started to turn the tide, and i think i have finally arrived on a system that works for me.

i built 3 table/benches that go along one full wall of the garage. each 7' long bench has 4 drawers in it (i still have a few more to make) to put stuff. every drawer has a purpose. below the drawers is a long shelf that can store bigger stuff.

above the bench, i use this hook and slat wall storage system:

AW Extra - Hyper-Organize Your Shop - The Woodworker's Shop - American Woodworker

above the bench is either shelves or tools. the wall storage system easily supports both and it is easy to move things around and rearrange things until the setup makes sense.

i hope that helps.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Seems like there are other people besides me that own multiples of allen wrenches. One thing to do with any extras is to cut off the bent end for use in a drill gun.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had that problem for awhile, but far less now. My shop is small, 12 x 24. One wall is pegboard with a set of shelves near one end. I have all my clamps together - a lot of em - my table saw related stuff in another area, an area for categories of tools that keep them visible so I don't forget I have rarely used tools and buy a duplicate. Tools I use more regularly are in drawers, on shelves and plastic boxes that have been labeled. Chisels are all in a drawer under the workbench, which is where I actually use them. I bought a steel tool cabinet from Harbor Freight and that's where I keep things like wrenches, dado set, drill bit sets, oversized bits. I bought a bunch of plastic bins with tops that lock on--they all match and stack neatly with the labeled end showing. Keep one area just for router bits of all sorts. Have a recharging station on a handy bench, but keep all the 18v tools in a cabinet at the bottom of the HF steel cabinet. By keeping everything possible visible, hanging on pegboard hooks, or in neat, clearly labeled drawers and boxes, I manage to keep things organized. 

I've also made all my tool stands with enclosed spaces, shelves and doors so stuff related to that tool or function are stored together. My bench sander, for example, sits on a cabinet with shelves for sandpaper, a hand sander, a belt sander, sanding blocks and accessories for the machine itself. All the stands are on casters so I can pull them out of the way easily to vacuum up sawdust. The doors keep the sawdust out of the cabinets--a neat advantage over open shelves.

But what has helped most is the lack of counter space. There is no room to leave things laying around. If I leave things out, I can't use my work bench or table saw outfeed table so I MUST put things away pretty much as I go! 

I also have the problem of a wife who goes on an occasional cleaning frenzy, during which my stuff used to get put who knows where. So I make a big deal out of getting frustrated and going to buy more of what I know she's put some darn place or another. My wife, being frugal, now puts my stuff in one place for me to put away. She just can't stand me buying stuff I already have, but can't find. 

Hope this helps in some way. Now, if I could only get my office organized as well as the shop...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the subject of specific 'fixes', does anyone have a slick way of hanging garden type tools, ie long handled?
I love the Lee Valley sliding thing-a-mabob but at $5 a pop not really great value...
Gripit® Tool Holders - Lee Valley Tools
I'm finally getting around to organizing the new garden tool shed (baby steps, Ok?) and if I don't do this, right, now, it'll never happen.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> My shop is small, 12 x 24


DesertRatTom, if that is small, then mine is tiny!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

hrbmd22 said:


> Go to your local home projects store and buy a few flat disc magnets.


You don't even need to buy any, old radio/stereo speakers have magnets in them. Just be careful when you take them apart, some of them are ceramic, and tend to break apart rather easily at times. I have a nice large on, with a hole already in the center, on a piece of string, that I use for fishing for tools and such that have dropped behind something.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> On the subject of specific 'fixes', does anyone have a slick way of hanging garden type tools, ie long handled?
> I love the Lee Valley sliding thing-a-mabob but at $5 a pop not really great value...
> Gripit® Tool Holders - Lee Valley Tools
> I'm finally getting around to organizing the new garden tool shed (baby steps, Ok?) and if I don't do this, right, now, it'll never happen.


I have always found that two nails, partly driven, work as well, or better, than anything.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

UPDATE -- DAY +1

Didn't have much time in shop today. But the time I DID look, no Allen wrenches at all! None of three attached sets and no loose wrenches. Very suspicious. I must have organized them somewhere "safe." My Dad is laughing somewhere, as he used to accuse Mom of putting stuff in a "safe" place!

Now, so you don't think I have no organization at all: under the workbench I have a salvaged library card catalog with p-Touch labels: measuring, cutting, screwdrivers, Philips drivers, adj wrenches, wrenches, pliers etc. Next I have many of the approx 6x12x4" clear totes (like shoeboxes) with labels on them: router, scroll saw, screws, nails, cables etc etc. these boxes are stacked in one of two storage units. The lathe table has drawers for turning tools, supplies (mandrels, pen kits, drill bits etc.)

BUT NO ALLEN WRENCH SPECIFIC SPOT.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Flaming 'ell!*



JOAT said:


> I have always found that two nails, partly driven, work as well, or better, than anything.


Ya know, Theo, after thinking about it all afternoon (while I was actually working in there) I'm coming around to _your_ solution. Not elegant but it works!
I did solve the problem of safely storing my screw jacks and tiki torches.
I stuck them into stud spaces and mounted 14" long 1x2 toggles on the face of the studs...rotate the toggles to vertical and remove the jacks/torches.
(the torches aren't really tools in the usual sense, but the peasants like them...):blink:


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to the man cave!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Big Steve said:


> Starting disassembly of the shop tomorrow. Now the BIG question, when I find the darn Allen wrench sets, will stop, or continue reorg?


You will find them in the last place you look.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> You will find them in the last place you look.


Steve (Daikusan), There's a reason for this: Once the item is found - you stop looking! Therefore, it can be *scientifically proven* that you are correct!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Steve (Daikusan), There's a reason for this: Once the item is found - you stop looking! Therefore, it can be *scientifically proven* that you are correct!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Otis,

GT or UGA?

Steve (GT EE '74)


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow. Timely thread.

Before the new saw came (some day that phrase will change) I had to clean out and make room for it. Sharon decided she would help. The first thing she grabbed off my old shop saw was a digital angle finder as she asked "is this important?." I, of course said yes, grabbed it and put it "somewhere..." 

The next day the saw arrived and I started looking for that angle finder to setup the tilt stops. Nowhere. I've been looking for it ever since. I know as soon as I stop looking for it, it will be found, hanging by it's magnet, staring me in the face!

Yes, Sharon agrees, I need to build cabinets. I have a bad habit of putting things in 5 gallon buckets with tool buddies. Working days. A Finish bucket, a framing bucket. Now Though, I have a sand paper, sanding belt, sanding sponge bucket, a 10" blade bucket, A hammer and mallet bucket... It's gotten out of control. I have 4 bottom tool chests, with 3 tops, portable tool chests... but they are stuffed full. 

One good thing I'll keep doing: All the big machinery types of tools, They I have their toolbox. My RAS has it's tools and accessories in one place. My new saw, same. Routers and tables have their own tool box for collet wrenches and such. They might need to change what they are store "in", but when working on something, it good when you can find things that go to it.

But that angle finder has me. Even more frustrating is that I really need it so I bought another and the new one doesn't "zero" so I have to take it back today!!!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Mike,

I can't find my Allen wrenches, but I know where my Wixey is!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I know where all _my_ tools are. They're in my workshop... 
(Now if I could just get INTO the shop.)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> I know where all _my_ tools are. They're in my workshop...
> (Now if I could just get INTO the shop.)



Snap.......:sarcastic:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Well Day #2 --- still no Allen wrenches but...

Half as many screwdrivers (both slotted and Phillips); fewer pliers.

Discovered I have *TWO* full sets of metric nut drivers and one imperial set.

More progress tomorrow.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Steve (Daikusan), There's a reason for this: Once the item is found - you stop looking! Therefore, it can be *scientifically proven* that you are correct!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Otis you are right, You win!! The prize. . . a set of allen wrenches :fie:


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Big Steve, GT or UGA? Neither. I am mainly self-educated and a "roads scholar" - I've taught classes at: GT, UGA, Clemson, Auburn. I haven't scored a lot of formal education, but have scored very high in exams; and therefore have been approved as a "lecture giver". I studied herpetology and made a perfect score of 100 on the AZA Entrance Exam - I am the only person to ever do this. I consult veterinarians on the subject of herpetology. My engineering knowledge came through mostly my Dad - who graduated from Citadel (in SC) and 20+ years of on-the-job training. My CAD education came from ASTI (Applied Software Technologies Inc.), which is an "offshoot" of GT. I got my certification in 1988 and am now in the TOP 1% of AutoCAD users - based on their testing. A few years ago, I learned that several guys labeled as "P.E." were eligible for more income than me. I complained enough that the owner ordered everyone be tested for IQ. I received the top score company-wide (160) and got my raises accordingly! Are you familiar with the electronic calculators that add feet + inches? I developed that and *GAVE IT AWAY* to Hewlett-Packard many years ago.

Since HOMELAND SECURITY seeks my advice, I've also developed several strategies used for our Nation's Security - but if I told you about them..........

Steve (daikusan) Thank you, please send the GRAND PRIZE to BIG STEVE. I know where all of my hex keys and hex key sets are, but BIG STEVE still hasn't located all of his!

Otis Guillebeau, PhD from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, you inspired me to clean up a corner of my garage. Uhm, anybody need 2,425 clevis bolts?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope, I've been told by many, that my shop is more organized then most stores. I have two stacked tool boxes on my work bench that hold all mechanic tools. One roll-around with chest box on top with Woodworking tools. Extra mechanic tools are labeled and stored in covered plastic boxes, underneath my work bench. My screws, nails, lag and carriage bolts, etc, etc are in small to medium marked organizer drawers. And I have a lot of common and most used tools hanging on peg boards. And I have pictures of the peg boards so I can find out what is missing on the empty hooks. 

Let me explain... With my day job (traveling tech), I don't have my own workbenches and walls to hang the tools I use. So they get laid on the machine I'm working on, a bench that is already packed with the Machinist tools, and the floor. Maybe a window sill, if I'm lucky, or a scrap of ply on a garbage can. So I spend a bunch of time hunting down my tools while I work and before I leave. So when I get home to "play" I don't want to have to deal with the same thing!! ;o)


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I found a few Allen wrenches today, including one that fits the router plate. I still have not found the sets. I promise to keep looking for them, but tomorrow I will now do what I started out to do... Now what was that?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've thought of the perfect solution. I'm going to build a large box, and put all my small tools, screws, whatever in it. Then I'll know exactly where everything is. No prob. :yes4:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Gee Theo, why didn't I think of that.

Oh I did, the large box is my garage!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Big Steve said:


> Gee Theo, why didn't I think of that.
> 
> Oh I did, the large box is my garage!


I apparently view my garage floor as a very large bottom shelf.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have 2 shops. The photo below is the fun car shop, the other one you can just barely see a corner of on the LH side is the wood and general shop. There are tool boxes, shelves and cupboards in each one. I NEVER (yeah, sure!!) have a problem finding a tool - that is except for the one I put away in that 'special' place and need it now - hex wrenches probably being the worst and to the point I probably have 6-8 sets and can seldom find the one needed (5/32 or 7/32nds). Everything else, probably have a half dozen duplicate or at least similar so just grab one of them instead - the missing one always turns up. Then there is the garage work bench - there is no hope for that one as my wife also uses it for her garden things plus if my F350 pick up is parked inside, it nudges the bench leg to close the entry door so odds and ends get tossed in the general direction.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I tend to put everything away when i use it. Then walk 20 steps to get it back out 10 minutes later. Bet i spent 10 minutes on Sunday afternoon winding the same extension cord!!

Hex wrenches--two sets in my tool box, top tray. T-handled in a block on the bench. Two folding sets (metric and imperial) in each of my racing gear bags along with T-handled 5/32 and 7/32 in each of my belt pouches. Those two sizes seem to be the most common in a variety of open-wheel, drag bodies, camera mounts (you should hear how frantic people get when you get a pair of hydraulic cutters anywhere near a roll cage mounted camera!! On one extrication i nearly had a crew member stick his finger in the cutter while i was working. Security arrived shortly thereafter and gave us a good perimeter--what a night!!)

earl


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I popped $20 at HF for two sets of allens that have color plastic handles, they are long and even reach the screws beneath the band saw, and they fit in a metal holder. These sit at the back of a bench where they are visible. I like these far better than the folding kind (like a pocket knife). The color handles make them much easier to find If I leave one out, and since the handle color is different for the metric than the SAE, I don't mix them up.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds good. As much as I hate to purchase more, that might be the *ONLY* way I find my others!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Big Steve said:


> Sounds good. As much as I hate to purchase more, that might be the *ONLY* way I find my others!


Yup, the second you buy a new set the old sets will magically appear. I think that has to with a set of laws or something like that. OH!?! Rats, I forget who…. :blink:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Yup, the second you buy a new set the old sets will magically appear. I think that has to with a set of laws or something like that. OH!?! Rats, I forget who…. :blink:


Maybe Murphy's Laws?


----------



## ShelbyWells (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, I have never experienced that kind of problem so really don't have specific idea about that but there are people who have shared great information so that you can get an idea about it. Hope you will get your answer soon.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Well at 10 AM today I bought the sets at HF, so I should find my sets anytime!


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

ShelbyWells said:


> Hi, I have never experienced that kind of problem so really don't have specific idea about that but there are people who have shared great information so that you can get an idea about it. Hope you will get your answer soon.


Huhhhh!!!????


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah that be the guy... Great you remembered that.... Now for the next step, take a deep breath and think… allen wrenches

You can always take the new set back if you can find the receipt


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ha! The receipt is the FIRST thing that'll go AWOL... 
(Probably before you even got home.)


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn, did they give me one?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

lots of places don't even need one if you used a credit or debit card for the purchase. they can look it up using that.

home depot is one of those places.


----------

